# Good Links For Skyline Parts



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

i am just a lil bit $$$$ away from getting a Skyline, and am wanting to start looking for parts, intake,exhaust,etc! I am in the USA!
Thanks for any help
Also any Skyline specific forums!

And any wicked ass body kits for R32, and R33 GTR's!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> i am just a lil bit $$$$ away from getting a Skyline, and am wanting to start looking for parts, intake,exhaust,etc! I am in the USA!
> Thanks for any help
> Also any Skyline specific forums!


https://www.rbmotoring.com/cart/TC_ShowCats.php

www.skylinesdownunder.com


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.night7racing.com/

shits not listed on the site, but the kid is hooked up. i met him face to face today to help lift a r33 front clip. Send him an email. He can get pretty much anything for good prices.


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

*rb25det gasket kit*

Lookin for a gasket kit for a rb25 or justthe exuast manifold gasket? any body know were i could find one?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

DriftVader said:


> Lookin for a gasket kit for a rb25 or justthe exuast manifold gasket? any body know were i could find one?


https://www.rbmotoring.com/cart/index.php?showcat=135

Complete gasket set.


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

tyndago said:


> https://www.rbmotoring.com/cart/index.php?showcat=135
> 
> Complete gasket set.


$360.00 plus same day shipping? best ive found so far
Thanks


----------



## Matt_NZ (Jan 11, 2004)

You'll find heaps of stuff from where I'm from (New Zealand) and Australia. Having stacks of em, means there are stacks of stuff available for them too 

Japan is another place, but unless you can speak Japanese or you know someone who can, you'll have a hard trouble getting stuff from there.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

www.skylinesaustralia.com

www.meggala.com for info and links


----------

